
“Protect App-Based Drivers and Services Act” Uber/Lyft/Doordash Initiative in CA [pdf] - hanging
https://protectdriversandservices.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Protect-App-Based-Drivers-Services-Act_Annotated.pdf
======
hanging
Note that this is an Initiative Statute[0] (not a Referendum). This allows
them to write a broader package of laws (rather than just "undo" any previous
bill) to implement a broader wish list.

When reading the text of proposed law, note that "engaged" means _with an
active rider /fare_, not all time available accepting rides on the app. 25
hours of actual engaged time in a week sounds improbably difficult to achieve
in most areas.

